# RecipeDB - Operation Mongoose Brown Ale



## Kleiny (24/11/09)

Operation Mongoose Brown Ale  Ale - American Brown  All Grain               13 Votes        Brewer's Notes 66C mash temp single infusion, Batch sparged. Also in Mash 60g of Dingemans Special BMash Hop 20g of Northern Brewer 9%Hops: 0min hops are whirlpool for Cascade and Dry Hop for Centenial.All Northern Brewer Hops are American.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      5.5 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    0.5 kg JWM Caramalt    0.2 kg JWM Chocolate Malt       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      57 g Centennial (Pellet, 10.0AA%, 0mins)    28 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 60mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 10mins)    25 g Cascade (Pellet, 5.5AA%, 0mins)    18 g Northern Brewer (Pellet, 8.5AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     1 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.059 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 35 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 5.72%   Colour 35 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 12 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------



## zebba (24/11/09)

Thanks heaps for posting this recipe up Kleiny. I absolutely loved this beer @ the swap, and it's definitely on the "to brew" list. 

Looking at the recipe it would be easy to think that this was a bit of a "jack of all trades, master of none" beer, but the keg you put on @ the swap proved it to be incredibly well balanced with the malt and hops working perfectly together. Thanks again.


----------



## Fourstar (24/11/09)

Zebba said:


> Looking at the recipe it would be easy to think that this was a bit of a "jack of all trades, master of none" beer, but the keg you put on @ the swap proved it to be incredibly well balanced with the malt and hops working perfectly together. Thanks again.



I dont know about that. The recipe isn't overly complicated. The only thing i see that could be out of palce is the wheat besides it being there to some subliminal 'wheatiness' behind the chocolate malt/complexity. You already have the crystals for head retention.

Either way the old'e mongoose is a decent pants dropper! B)


----------



## Kleiny (24/11/09)

Fourstar said:


> I dont know about that. The recipe isn't overly complicated. The only thing i see that could be out of palce is the wheat besides it being there to some subliminal 'wheatiness' behind the chocolate malt/complexity. You already have the crystals for head retention.
> 
> Either way the old'e mongoose is a decent pants dropper! B)



The wheat was there in the original recipe so i followed that and added a few touches.

I did cut back on the hops a bit and i think it is well balanced now. 

Thats not to say that it would not be a great with the original hop rate.

Look up Janets Brown Ale and you will find the original recipe. Its in a lot of places on the interwebs.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/09)

Kleiny said:


> Look up Janets Brown Ale and you will find the original recipe. Its in a lot of places on the interwebs.


It's in Brewing Classic Styles - a worthy purchase for any brewer. Worth a subtle hint to loved ones for under the Xmas tree.


----------



## Fourstar (24/11/09)

Kleiny said:


> The wheat was there in the original recipe so i followed that and added a few touches.
> I did cut back on the hops a bit and i think it is well balanced now.
> Thats not to say that it would not be a great with the original hop rate.
> Look up Janets Brown Ale and you will find the original recipe. Its in a lot of places on the interwebs.



Yeah i have the original in BCS. Ive been tempted for qutie some while to knock one out. I think as we move towards the end of summer i'll give it a go. As i will have a Black IPA on had for the summer months to come, i dont think i want any other dark beers. I'll have to remember to bring some of it to the BJCP nights for a review. Hopefully its hoppy enough!


----------



## Kleiny (24/11/09)

All you guys who had the beer at the swap could rate it in the DB


----------



## Fourstar (24/11/09)

Kleiny said:


> All you guys who had the beer at the swap could rate it in the DB



Now why woudl we want todo that?!?!


----------



## raven19 (24/11/09)

So he can catch up with Smurto's GA!  

Looks noice Kleiny, added to the 'to brew list'.


----------



## WarmBeer (24/11/09)

raven19 said:


> So he can catch up with Smurto's GA!


3 votes down, only 47 to go to pass DSGA...

C'mon peeps, we can do it!


----------



## adniels3n (14/6/11)

Looks like i'm digging up an oldie, but had to post. Brewed this as my 1st all grain after doing about 3 k&k's. I burnt myself, cut myself on a sharp keg, missed temps a bit, dropped the hops in the dirt... but after a month in the bottle, i'm loving it. Will be my next brew for a comparison (see how far i've come from just reading)


----------



## AussieJosh (15/6/11)

Shit dude! you did dig up an oldie! hahaha!
Congrats on your first AG!
You should try Smurto's GA next!


----------



## adniels3n (15/6/11)

Smurto's was our 2nd, but was keg conditioned & drunk 1st. Poor little fella, hardly lasted a week.


----------



## punkin (30/10/11)

Going to have a go at this one shortly. I only have US-05 yeast atm and have adjusted in brewmate to 1008 attenuation i seem to be getting with my apa's. 
This means i had to scale the malts down to get it to a more modest (5.5%) drinking strength to save the dirty looks. :icon_drunk: 

Will this leave the beer overpowered with the hops?

I'll be ordering some Nottingham dry yest this week, would that be a better choice?


----------



## punkin (11/11/11)

Want to brew this one on the w'end. Can anyone opine on whether the us-o5 or Nottingham would be the better choice?


----------



## adniels3n (11/11/11)

I've always used us-05. Have read that Nottingham may strip hop flavours (not tested myself). If you do use nottingham, it'll prob be fermented out in 3 days though! Good thread here on it incl flavour issues
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...=19654&st=0


----------



## punkin (13/11/11)

Thanks for the reply. I think i will clean my fermeter (it's had two double keg batches and a triple one on the same yeast bed) and repitch this one with the Nottingham.
I'll keep the three day ferment in mind for the dry hopping. :icon_cheers:


----------



## punkin (25/11/11)

Fermented with Nottingham, i'm drinking this now. Has a bit of burnt bitterness too it from the malt, and a good whack of hop bitterness for me. Nicely balanced and not too thick and chewy.

Stronger in dark grain flavour than a Kent Brown, but not as creamy as an Old.

Very good and really drinkable, i'll be brewing it again for sure B)


*Operation Mongoose Brown*

Original Gravity (OG): 1.046 (P): 11.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.007 (P): 1.8
Alcohol (ABV): 5.06 %
Colour (SRM): 14.2 (EBC): 27.9
Bitterness (IBU): 41.6 (Average)

82.08% Pale Ale Malt
7.46% Caramalt
7.46% Wheat Malt
2.99% Chocolate (JW Choc Porter)

0.7 g/L Northern Brewer (15% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (5.4% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.5 g/L Northern Brewer (15% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
1 g/L Cascade (5.4% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
2.3 g/L Centennial (8.3% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 20C with 


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## gava (16/4/12)

this is on my next to brew list!!


----------



## gava (15/5/12)

I want to substitue caramalt with carahell because thats what I have.. I know it'll still make beer but will it be 1:1 substitue or should I up it a little due to the lower SRM of carahell?


----------



## gava (17/5/12)

Brewing 50lt of this tonight!


----------



## Wolfman (17/5/12)

When I get my hops arrive I just may make this myself!


----------



## winkle (17/5/12)

Hmmm, needs to go on the winter brew list methinks B)


----------

